# Questions With Regards The Seiko Atlas



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

is there anywere i can get a 007 type of bezel insert?

can i replace it without disasembleing the watch?

how long should the watch run from fully charged when i take it of?

is it more accurate the longer its worn?

.......................







...............thanks in advance


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> is there anywere i can get a 007 type of bezel insert?
> 
> can i replace it without disasembleing the watch?
> 
> ...


I've PM'd you, as I can't post the links here.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

there was one on ebay USA old style straight 1 and recessed lume

a bit more than the other i found

lots of pepsis

can i change it without removing the whole bezel?...thanks


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

is this genuine

hope so i paid for it


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure, others will know.

The PM I sent you "Bezel 2" explains what you have to do. Just be careful you don't want to damaged the case or the bezel doing it. Keep the Altas insert, so it can go back to original.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, its a bezel insert, its not a Genuine Seiko one though, its a reproduction, but its Ok, it will probably fit fine, as Howard has said at least its the correct '1' Was it from 'the watch collector'? Hes a good guy, Ive bought these off him before..

You can get genuine Seiko inserts but they come complete in the bezel so its a expensive exercise....



> can i change it without removing the whole bezel?...thanks


Nope....


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks its from total time USA

do i HAVE to remove the bezel to replace the insert is what ime after

ive never done anything like this before..............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

George ( ESL) did a great post on how to change the insert on the 007 and 009 SKX Seikos, I cant find it now.....









But basically, ( Ive only done this on the 6105 and 6309, but I cant see the principle changing ) the bezel is prised off with a case back knife, the insert is pushed out from underneath, then the new insert is 'inserted' The bezel can then be 'popped' on to the watch again....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's at the bottom of the h&t forum but the pics have gone

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

to be continued...............


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Some pictures I "borrowed" so you get the idea.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> thanks its from total time USA


Glenn is a good guy, I've bought from him in the past.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks that is a great help

for some daft reason

i thought the bezel insert was glued on top









dont suppose it matters its not original as long as you aint trying to pass a old watch of as all original


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> I thought the bezel insert was glued on top


Yes, some are glued in place.


----------

